# pidgin-musictracker 0.4.20



## ocean (Dec 20, 2009)

i've tried to update the port version is 0.4.12 and seems like isn't working with actual pidgin port, i've tried to update to 0.4.20.
i've managed to get Makefile/distfile updated, make/gmake fail with .po files:


```
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/home/ocean/pidgin-musictracker-0.4.20/po'
sed -e '/^#/d' -e 's/HEADER/en@quot.header/g' ./insert-header.sin > en@quot.insert-header
en@quot:
en@quot:
msgmerge en@quot.po musictracker.pot -o en@quot.new.po
....... done.
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/home/ocean/pidgin-musictracker-0.4.20/po'
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/home/ocean/pidgin-musictracker-0.4.20/po'
rm -f en@quot.gmo && /usr/local/bin/msgfmt -c --statistics -o en@quot.gmo en@quot.po
en@quot.po:46: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:50: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:58: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:65: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:73: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:78: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:82: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:86: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:90: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:94: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:98: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:102: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:106: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:110: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:114: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:118: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:122: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:126: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:130: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:134: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:138: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:142: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:146: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:150: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:154: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:158: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:162: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:166: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:170: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:174: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:180: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:186: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:190: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:194: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:198: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:202: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:206: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:210: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:214: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:218: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:222: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:227: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:234: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:241: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:245: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:249: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:259: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:269: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:273: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:277: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:281: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:285: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:289: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:293: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:302: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:306: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:310: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:314: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
en@quot.po:324: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
/usr/local/bin/msgfmt: found 59 fatal errors
60 translated messages.
```

same kind of error also with en@boldquot.po, don't know exactly how these files are generated, could someone help me to fix this?

regards
ocean


----------

